# MSI afterburner question!



## kapilove77 (Dec 8, 2011)

I can't open core voltage option for my gpu in msi afterburner it's locked! plz help!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 8, 2011)

Did U check on "Unlock Voltage Control" option in the properties?


----------



## topgear (Dec 8, 2011)

@ kapilove77 - use Sapphire TriXX - you don't need to unlock anything - every needed OC option is already present in it


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 8, 2011)

Reaper_vivek said:


> Did U check on "Unlock Voltage Control" option in the properties?



Yes it's checked on in settings.



topgear said:


> @ kapilove77 - use Sapphire TriXX - you don't need to unlock anything - every needed OC option is already present in it



ahh core voltage option stuck at 793 can't increase or decrease it


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 8, 2011)

you need to restart afterburner after checking the option in settings.


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 9, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> you need to restart afterburner after checking the option in settings.



Like i didn't do it many times >.<. I m tired of restarting it but no effect. Here is the pic check.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 9, 2011)

hey buddy you need to edit the msiafterburner.cfg file with notepad.
-First download the 'take ownership' registry tweak by googling and install it.
-After that right click on the .cfg file and select take ownership.
-add below line infront of the unnofficialoverclockingEULA,
I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it
-save it and then tick the control voltage option in the settings.restart.hope this will help.

Here in the download link for the take ownership registry tweak file,
Add "Take Ownership" to Explorer Right-Click Menu in Win 7 or Vista


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 9, 2011)

sukesh1090 i think thats just for unlocking the core and memory oc tabs beyond limitation set by catalyst and he has already done it i suppose. as limit is 840mhz core for 6950.

i too faced same issue as kapil now BTW.



topgear said:


> @ kapilove77 - use Sapphire TriXX - you don't need to unlock anything - every needed OC option is already present in it



TP doesnt trixx load oc profile on its own at startup? 
on startup its showing default clocks.
settings -


Spoiler



*img402.imageshack.us/img402/2049/captureoyq.png


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 9, 2011)

^^brother but his card is from MSI only so it should work.
@op,
 try installing the gfx driver from the MSI website.it may allow you to adjust the voltage.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 9, 2011)

@TP
checked restore clocks and it worked. 
but fan profile resets itself? any solution?


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 9, 2011)

i broken the 900 limit barrier but that core voltage still locked! plz help.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 9, 2011)

^^have you tried the driver from MSI website?


----------



## topgear (Dec 10, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @TP
> checked restore clocks and it worked.
> but fan profile resets itself? any solution?



TriXX does not load OC profile at startup ( when you start the comp from a complete off state ) and the fan setings also need to be manually checked each time - but part from these this a great and easy tool to OC gpus.


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 10, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^have you tried the driver from MSI website?



I am using official amd 11.11 driver. I have to download msi driver for my card?


----------



## topgear (Dec 11, 2011)

^^ No .. just use the official drivers


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 11, 2011)

topgear said:


> *TriXX does not load OC profile at startup ( when you start the comp from a complete off state )* and the fan setings also need to be manually checked each time - but part from these this a great and easy tool to OC gpus.



it does buddy. check the restore clocks option in settings. settings will load after 5 seconds after you reach desktop after startup. a progress bar comes on top 

however fan settings are not loaded. read somewhere its a bug in trixx. will be fixed with next release.


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 11, 2011)

I installed and uninstalled driver many times but thats still locked. Even in trixx i can't move the voltage bar its stuck on 793. What to do?


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2011)

^^ have a look at these links 
MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition OC review
HOW TO: Enable UNOFFICIAL overclocking mode in MSI AfterBurner - Guru3D.com Forums
HARDOCP - Overclocking - MSI R6950 1GB Twin Frozr III Power Edition Review



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> it does buddy. check the restore clocks option in settings. settings will load after 5 seconds after you reach desktop after startup. a progress bar comes on top
> 
> however fan settings are not loaded. read somewhere its a bug in trixx. will be fixed with next release.



I've checked that option but for me it did not worked but I'm OK with that - I don't mind manually load profiles


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 12, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ have a look at these links
> MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition OC review
> HOW TO: Enable UNOFFICIAL overclocking mode in MSI AfterBurner - Guru3D.com Forums
> HARDOCP - Overclocking - MSI R6950 1GB Twin Frozr III Power Edition Review



These for unlocking 900 limit only that i already break but it won't open voltage option.


----------



## topgear (Dec 13, 2011)

^^ acc to the guru3d review they were manged to OC the card beyond 1Ghz using AFB using the method mentioned on their forum which unlocks voltage options - may be you should try the AFB version they have used for the test :

MSI Afterburner 2.2.0 Beta 2 download from Guru3D.com

Uninstall your current version of AFB and install the above mentioned one - use the trick mentioned on guru3d's forum and see if you can volt tweak the gfx card.


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 13, 2011)

top gear that beta won't work cuz its time period over but nvm i solved problem myself. Yesterday, I upgraded my motherboard to 1101 version from 0802. Today when i opened it it's showing Hurray i am so happy


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2011)

^^ so with a mobo bios update you are now able to change gpu vcore settings using  AFB - though it sounds a bit strange to me but the nice  part is you are now able to push your gpu clock much higher to gain more performance out of it - congrats


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 14, 2011)

Another reason could be that i changed pcie/pci from pci/igpu in bios also i changed bios switch from performance to silent.


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2011)

I think those settings were at their right values before but whether they have made any changes or not is very easy to know - just use the previous settings of these two options and you'll know for sure if changing these two particular options or the bios update has solved the issue


----------



## Dissolution (Jan 23, 2012)

Alright this forum might just save me...

I have an Asus Radeon 5850 TOP edition and I cannot for the life of me get the voltage unlocked....I have tried everything and it will not unlock.....

The crappy part is that I have had it overclocked before but because my HDD died I had to buy a new one and hence lost my OC settings....

Now I cannot get it unlocked again....

PLEASE help me fix this I have tried everything.....


----------



## Dissolution (Jan 23, 2012)

Can you guys give me any advice? I am very frustrated at this point

I cannot for anything change the voltage on my card right now. I have a radeon 5850 and I have over clocked it before......the problem is my hdd blew and I had to buy a new one today....

I cannot get the voltage to unlock though.....I have tried editing the cfg file and everything and it just wont let me touch the voltage....

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. I have an Asus Radeon 5850 TOP edition and i am running win 7 64 bit.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 23, 2012)

Do your card have bios switch? or did you checked that options are enabled for voltage in afterburner's setting?


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2012)

@ *Dissolution* - this might be a bit odd suggestion but why not use Sapphire TriXX and try changing voltage option with it


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 25, 2012)

kapilove77 said:


> I am using official amd 11.11 driver. I have to download msi driver for my card?





topgear said:


> ^^ No .. just use the official drivers



There aint anything like msi driver ...only official driver(nvidia /amd) are available for GPUz!!


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2012)

^^ I don't think any manufacture makes any specialized gfx card drivers for general gaming gfx cards - so it's better to get the gfx card drivers from the gpu makers website.

For eg. on the manufacturers website *made by .......* win 7 x64 driver available for GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr is 280.26 but the latest official driver version is 285.62 - which should be a lot better than the old driver with many bug fixed / features added - so for most people it's better to get and use drivers provided by the gpu manufacturer


----------

